# Who is this?



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.


He has been my constant companion all my life through sickness and health, he will be about 95 years old, he lived with my parents until they died now he lives with us again.

His name is Wilfred, who is he?.

A free thanks for the first correct answer.


ray.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

Wilf the tortoise?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Frantone said:


> Wilf the tortoise?


No. Not even warm :wink: .

ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Your twin brother (the one nobody mentions). 8O


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

747 said:


> Your twin brother (the one nobody mentions). 8O


Like it but no, once again not even warm.

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A stuffed bear type mascot?

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Penquin said:


> A stuffed bear type mascot?
> 
> Dave


Firm it up!.

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

He is a very aged, but much loved teddy - first owned by your mother and passed to you when you were unwell to keep you company during those days of chicken pox / measles / mumps that all of us had to endure as the right of passage from being a child to an adult......

His real name now is probably "Will FRED BARE"

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

He was my dads teddy stuffed with sawdust of which most is missing, he hasn't any or very little fir/hair left after years of misuse, he was hanged kicked about and all sorts of evil things done to him when I was a kid, but he has come through it all.

He has a sort of coat come dressing gown on that Joan my next door neighbour made for him when were very young, she was a couple of years older than me and we were best mates and unbeknown to her was my first love aged 6 (me) and I was devastated when she married a lad across the road (Jimmy) just like the song which I can't remember the name of ( too much single malt to keep the cold out with the snow :wink: ) someone help out on this?. He also has some wool stitching my mum did to stop the sawdust falling out of his foot, another lovely memory and link to my mum.

He sits on a shelf at the side of our bed, no point in passing him on to the grand kids as they are too old, and the great grand kids wouldn't want him. He has no monetary value he is too beat up, but I would never part with him, we have been through too much together. He has a smell that has lasted all the time I have had him to this day, If I smell him the years just melt away to when I was a kid, my mum giving me tunes when I was sick to help with my breathing, all sorts of memories come flooding back

I will try and post a picture tomorrow.

Anybody else got a furry friend they have had all their lives?.

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a little white bear with tartan feet, I never had a bear as a child, and I just picked this one up in a shop one day, as I decided it was time for my first bear, too much time had passed with no one to confide in (I was 39) I named him Brian and still have him, he came with me as a cub on my first trip to france on my BMW K100 RS, sat between the screen and the spoiler, what fun we had, I lent him to Lizs daughter when she was a bit ill last year, she abused him by making him smell nice, he's a bear, bears don't smell nice except to other bears, that's how the great bear in the sky intended it to be. I've not seen him for a couple of weeks so he must have gone into hibernation, but spring is around the corner, and the self build will kick back into gear soon, and he can retake his rightful place up front on the dash showing us the way to go, bears are good at the.

OI! Brian where are you, pack a bag, it's nearly time to go for another adventure...


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Ray get out in the van you're getting bored aren't you??

joe


----------

